# My 1st Marble Motoro stingray



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have added my 1st marble motoro, he is only 6-7" and my daughter named him Cookie" as he looks like a cookie to her," when he is bigger ill setup a 180 gallon. I also added 2 small Florida Gar.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish man.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so you bought the other one eh

nice pick up bob!

you will enjoy it


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish, and I love the name


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

It's best to place a heater guard on that expose heater. Stingray skin are easily get burn by heater. They have an amazing healing capabilities but you don't want a stingray full of heater burnt scars.

Nice looking ray btw!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Ill go to King-ed's tomorrow and get one Charles said the same thing


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking ray. Always been a fish I would love to have.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wholly Crap I woke up this morning and my pig of a stingray ate my Florida gar fish


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

u serious? the marble isn't that big?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

well half the fish is gone where the pile of worms was lol he must be hungry lol


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

he is a ferocious eater you should have seen him go after the worms last night and all night playing in the bubbles and up the glass pretty cool stuff oh well maybe the florida gar was too small


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad you like him... too bad for the gar. I just did not think the marble at your size will go after a gar.

Time for a bigger gar  or other tankmate...

Did you put up the backing yet? Time for a tank shot...

I am getting some monster cat in today as well as other fish. Perhaps there might be something there you like to replace the gar...


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Perhaps a video to share with everyone with him eating!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I took a video today on my IPhone I'll try to figure out how to post


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

upload the video to youtube.com then copy and paste the link in your msg.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

My video
YouTube - My motoro


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I just added 2 long nosed gar and a jaguar catfish Thanks to Cowis "Thanks Peter," and now I think these gar are a little too big to eat's so sorry little terror of a ray. 
and sorry everyone about my real bad commentary! and I really don't have a clue where the wood is really from lol but man I love my ray and my new additions.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

sik pics, sik video, and sik ray. great pick up!
was that blood worms in the video?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

black worms charles gave me and some blood worms "live," I cant stand worms but oh well


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you're treating your fish way too well with such a delicious cuisine.


----------

